

Vitamin E - aaxe
http://examine.com/supplements/Vitamin+E/

======
wdewind
I don't know why this was submitted but if anyone has any interest in
supplementation and nutrition examine.com is an excellent resource.

~~~
aaxe
Doh, meant to link to this:
[http://examine.com/blog/vitamin-e/](http://examine.com/blog/vitamin-e/)

------
suyash
How is this website and the information any better than Wikipedia? I rather
trust Wikipedia than examine.

~~~
wdewind
[http://examine.com/about/](http://examine.com/about/) this is why

------
chollida1
I'm not sure why the blog post link was submitted, but this link is the actual
link you'll probably want to visit.

[http://examine.com/supplements/Vitamin+E/](http://examine.com/supplements/Vitamin+E/)

